# How I beat BBA



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

Hi all,I just thought I would write this as it may benefit newer members,
When I had the BBA outbreak back in nov/dec this is how I got rid of it in three weeks,firstly it's important to identify what the cause was ,in my case it was too much lighting (36w),i removed one of the light units so lowering the wattage to 18w,I then reduced the photoperiod down to 6hrs from 7,I trimmed all the badly infected leaves,and I also brushed the not so bad ones with easy carbo (this was done every day for a week),I upped the co2 from 3BPS to 6BPS I have left BPS at the higher rate because I have plenty of flow and surface movement,I also upped my water changes from 2 per week to three per week,I also added a few more plants just to help with nutrient up take,after three / four weeks things had cleared up and I am back up to 7 hours  a day lighting and water changes are back to 2 a week,and i am now algae free,

Hope this helps some of you guys 

John.


----------



## andyh (12 Feb 2011)

very useful john! thanks for taking the time to share this


----------



## ghostsword (13 Feb 2011)

Many thanks for sharing this. It is useful to learn from others a way to beat bba. I got it on some high flow areas of my tank and it is a pain to get it out.


----------

